# ماهى اجمل بنات العالم العربى



## يوليوس44 (30 يونيو 2012)

*العلماء حددو نساء ايطاليا كأجمل نساء اوربا

لكنهم احتارو حول تحديد اجمل نساء العالم العربى ..

ساعدهم و اختار من ..1 لـ 19
​*



​
* انا فى وجه نظرى  ولابلاش هههههههههههههههه*

*تحياتى 
يوليوس ( عدو المراة)*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2012)

اللبنانية والمصرية ​


----------



## oesi no (2 يوليو 2012)

كل واحدة وليها جزء حلو 
بس الرك على النظر 
احنا دايما بنحب نبص لنص الكوبايه الفاضى


----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2012)

معروف انه على مستوى مقاييس الجمال المتعارف عليها : "السوريات" و بنات "المنصورة" من مصر
بس الموضوع نسبى ومعتمد على الاذواق


----------



## oesi no (2 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> معروف انه على مستوى مقاييس الجمال المتعارف عليها : "السوريات" و بنات "المنصورة" من مصر
> بس الموضوع نسبى ومعتمد على الاذواق


وبالنسبه لبنات لبنان حضرتك معندكش خلفيه ولا ايه


----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2012)

> وبالنسبه لبنات لبنان حضرتك معندكش خلفيه ولا ايه


وهل يخفى القمر
انا بقول التوب , يقال انهم الاتنين اللى ذكرتهم 
جايز لبنان مركز تالت 
يا عم الحج اى كلام بيتقال , هيدخل كل واحد يقول  ذوقه وخلاص


----------



## زهرة الصخر (2 يوليو 2012)

*الجمال الشكلى بيكون نسبى بمعنى ان فى ال بينجذب للشقراء واخر للسمراء  او بيضاء*
*ولكن الجمال الحقيقى هو جمال الروح وده بيختلف على مستوى الافراد وليس الجنسيات *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يوليو 2012)

اكيييد طبعا موزز لبنان ههههههه


ولاننسي طبعاااا المصريه الصعيديه  هههههههههه












لالا الجمااال جمااال القلب طبعااا


​


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اللبنانية والمصرية ​



* شكرا لمرورك نورتى لموضوع *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> كل واحدة وليها جزء حلو
> بس الرك على النظر
> احنا دايما بنحب نبص لنص الكوبايه الفاضى



* شكرا لمرورك نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> معروف انه على مستوى مقاييس الجمال المتعارف عليها : "السوريات" و بنات "المنصورة" من مصر
> بس الموضوع نسبى ومعتمد على الاذواق



* شكرا لمرورك نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> وبالنسبه لبنات لبنان حضرتك معندكش خلفيه ولا ايه



* شكرا لمرورك نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> وهل يخفى القمر
> انا بقول التوب , يقال انهم الاتنين اللى ذكرتهم
> جايز لبنان مركز تالت
> يا عم الحج اى كلام بيتقال , هيدخل كل واحد يقول  ذوقه وخلاص



* شكرا لمرورك نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يوليو 2012)

زهرة الصخر قال:


> *الجمال الشكلى بيكون نسبى بمعنى ان فى ال بينجذب للشقراء واخر للسمراء  او بيضاء*
> *ولكن الجمال الحقيقى هو جمال الروح وده بيختلف على مستوى الافراد وليس الجنسيات *



* شكرا لمرورك نورت الموضوع 
 كلام صح مية مية ولا فراخ الجمعية*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يوليو 2012)

اى واحدة بتتكلم عربى تبقى ملكه جمال العالم​


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اكيييد طبعا موزز لبنان ههههههه
> 
> 
> ولاننسي طبعاااا المصريه الصعيديه  هههههههههه
> ...


*   نورتى الموضوع اية الجمال دة كله . فعلا الصعيد يوكل  ههههههههههههههههههههه
 طبعا الجمال جمال القلب انا عرفت لية هريدي ديما حاطط بندقية تحت السرير
  اقولك نكتة مرة واحد رجع من الشغل شاف واحد غريب فى بيتة  راح ضربة موتة   طلعت مراتة من غير ميكاج هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اى واحدة بتتكلم عربى تبقى ملكه جمال العالم​




يارافع الروح المعنويه 
شايفين الكلام والزوق 
هههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يوليو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *   نورتى الموضوع اية الجمال دة كله . فعلا الصعيد يوكل  ههههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا الجمال جمال القلب انا عرفت لية هريدي ديما حاطط بندقية تحت السرير
> اقولك نكتة مرة واحد رجع من الشغل شاف واحد غريب فى بيتة  راح ضربة موتة   طلعت مراتة من غير ميكاج هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بنورك 
هريدي تاني ههههههههه
ونكته كمان
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يوليو 2012)

مو صحيح لبنانيات الاجمل بين العربيات اذا رحتو لبنات بتعرفون حقيقة واقعهم انا رحت لبنان وشفتهم على الواقع عاديات يعني فيهن الجميله وصارخة الجمال والعاديات وبصراحه معظمهم عاديات
البنات والمذيعات على تلفزيون مسكربات ومنفوخات ومشدودات الله يخلي سليكونات والبوتكس


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مو صحيح لبنانيات الاجمل بين العربيات اذا رحتو لبنات بتعرفون حقيقة واقعهم انا رحت لبنان وشفتهم على الواقع عاديات يعني فيهن الجميله وصارخة الجمال والعاديات وبصراحه معظمهم عاديات
> البنات والمذيعات على تلفزيون مسكربات ومنفوخات ومشدودات الله يخلي سليكونات والبوتكس



* نورتى الموضوع يااختى الجميلة . 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههه
  منفوخات ومشدودات وسليكونات والبوتكس . انتى محسسنى يا هيفاء انا داخل ورشة عربيات  هههههههههههههههه
 وسليكونات دة مادةتقريبا علشان الغراء  بيتعمل منة   وبيستخدم فى الخشب والنجارة  
  يبقى بنت الكنيسة  عندها  مفيش غير الصعيدية  يابوى وربنا يقوينا عليها  .  رحمتك يارب
 اة نعم  هتشرب الملوخية بالشالميوة .  واة نعم  هتعوم فى الطشت بالعوامة  بردو ماشى
 بس يبقى ارحم من منفوخات ومشدودات دة هههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يوليو 2012)

* تسالني وايش هو سلكون اسالهم المنفوخات بيعملو فيه ايه*


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * تسالني وايش هو سلكون اسالهم المنفوخات بيعملو فيه ايه*



* اللى افهمة ان السلكون دة بتاع خشب يعنى بيسخدم فى الخشب والنجارة  الموبلات 
  انتى تقصدى........ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
     نورتى المحكمة يااختى هيفاء  .​*


----------

